# Will Faerber- Thoughts??



## nucks93

Hey everyone! So I recently stumbled across some of Will Faerbers videos and was really elated to see someone who believed in correct stretching onto the contact and trying to create collection without the use of force or gadgets. Anyone have any opinions?


----------



## equitate

Are the horses showing a momentary circle with a correct answer to 'chewing the reins from the hand' forward/down/out (opening the throat latch)with a steady tempo--which is test of being ridden properly 'on the bit'? Or are they being allowed to go on a loose rein and onto the forehand in any posture? Something to ask yourself.


----------



## nucks93

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8cOq7YWXys


----------



## PSNapier

I found Faerber's around 8 months ago, and I have been thrilled with his methods.

I originally found it when I was researching different ways to encourage a horse to go 'round' and use himself without gadgets or pulling (personally, I'm not comfortable having more than the weight of the rein as far as contact is concerned). Faerber's approach has been the most successful I've found, and the fact that he offers so many videos and so much information free of charge is admirable.

My own boy had the habbit of going extremely hollow at the trot, with the canter depending on his mood, though he has a lovely energetic/head-level walk. This trot is very uncomfortable, as you can imagine, but more importantly I saw it was taking a toll on his back when I tried to increase his work. Whatsmore, he lost a lot of muscle and was stood in very poor posture (understandably!) when he had a bout with laminitis. Even though he was sound again, his back had wasted away.
I started using Faerber's method on the ground- a little differently than he does. I went about it in more of a pressure/release fashion, walking away when my boy thought to put his head down (I had to do this exercise at the canter at first, since he would not put his head down at the trot at all). He learned this quickly, and because it was more comfortable for him he started offering the behavior whenever I'd work with him.
I saw improvement in his musculature right away, and started riding once he was performing consistently on the ground (about a month). Turning became much easier (he had a habit of rubbernecking before), because his body was more 'together' and balanced. After only a few rides, everything came together and I had the best ride on him I've ever had- his back came up, he tucked his but up under himself and powered ahead. His trot had gone from virtually unridable to the smoothest I had ever sat on any horse.
The time after that, I went to get on... he said no. I insisted... he bit me. Saddle didn't fit anymore, white marks showed up a month later, thankfully I listened when he told me and didn't do anymore damage.
I haven't gotten a saddle to fit him yet, and due to the heat he's had to summer off, so we lost 75% of our progress (my fault, I didn't work him consistently on the ground and have only been going on goof-off walk rides for last 6 months, harumph).
I also began using these exercises with a client's horse. It's been about 8 months now, and she couldn't be happier.


----------



## tinyliny

i like his videos.


----------

